# Non-CO2 HC (Dwarf Baby Tears) Questions



## Giuga10 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm currently cycling my 40g long tank. I have 2 stem plants in it already and I've been really wanting to add HC (Dwarf Baby Tears) for the carpet. I understand that it is highly recommended that I grow it with CO2 but I also understand that it is possible to grow it without.

My substrate is Fluval Plant Stratum with some sand in the mix to help hold the roots of the plants.

My lighting is two 36w T8 bulbs and I keep my temperature at 26 C and the light on for 6 hours a day. However I'm looking into some T5 bulbs in the 54w range.

My tank is 4 feet long and 12-13" tall so there isn't much space from the light to the plants.

I also already have Seachem Flourish, API CO2 Booster, as well as some root tabs. Looking for feedback on how often I should dose the flourish and CO2.

Is there anything I need to change or get in order to be able to successfully grow HC in a non CO2 injected tank?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I not saying it won't grow but it won't grow compact and lush without co2. At least your tank is short so that makes light penetration easier. I remember a long time ago i tried something like this. It was a 2.5 gallon tank with a 13w cfl right on top of it. The Cuba grew super slow and didn't look the way I wanted to look. I was dosing fertz and liquid co2. Then I decided to put a pressurized paintball co2 on it and it spread like wildfire and grew thick and lush

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

dose the excel daily, but I also find co2 a must for hc, or grow it emersed if you want a thick carpet. Spot placement and using hc cuba as a accent piece should be fine.


----------

